#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-01-22
<charles_> transmission 1.02 released:
<charles_> http://download.m0k.org/transmission/files/transmission-1.02.tar.bz2
<jdong> what does everyone think about packaging clutch?
<jdong> it looks neat and certainly better than torrentflux.
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-01-23
<jdong> well I'm packaging it
<jdong> charles_: hey, regarding transmission 1.02, why'd you guys decide to change mandir from $DATAROOTDIR/man to $PREFIX/man?
<jdong> charles_: for now I'm passing the correct mandir into configure, wondering if that's a bug or intentional
<charles_> jdong: mandir isn't in any of the svn-level files. looks like it's added by auto* during configure or make distcheck
<jdong> charles_: yeah, I suspect auto* is doing it
<charles_> nothing changed in the T repo to cause this
<jdong> charles_: diff ./configure --help output from 1.01 to 1.02; it's markedly changed
<charles_> I did roll 1.02 on a different box though
<charles_> an older one
<jdong> charles_: that could possibly cause it...
<jdong> charles_: yeah looking at the auto* related files, the diff between 1.01->1.02 is much greater than any previous point release
<charles_> do you want me to roll a new tarball for you?
<jdong> charles_: that would be preferred; I don't think I'll be the only distro packager to complain about the /usr/man thing
<jdong> most systems don't even have or check /usr/man anymore
<charles_> np
<charles_> what's the svn revision number in libtransmission/version.h?
<jdong> #define SVN_REVISION          "4798"
<charles_> thanks
<jdong> no, thank you :)
<charles_> one checkin made since then is to remove the "Encoding=UTF-8" entry in transmission.desktop.in because it reportedly generates a warning
<jdong> charles_: cool, yeah, I'm in no hurry for the package, so feel free to squeeze in anything else you need to :)
<charles_> rolling
<charles_> as an aside, the Clutch developers were tickled to hear you're packaging Clutch
<jdong> charles_: :). That was probably one of the more challenging packages I've taken on
<charles_> I think they're pretty squarely Apple people and didn't expect the Linux attention
<jdong> charles_: yeah, it seems that way, but clutch really caught my attention
<charles_> it's pretty nice
<jdong> charles_: it's really beautiful and easy, not to mention Linux has nothign else to compete
<jdong> torrentflux uses an outdated engine
<jdong> and everything else can't be set up headless easily
<jdong> I'm fairly satisfied with my packaging of it, so now I await revu; I think it'll pass after one or two rounds.
<charles_> hmm
<charles_> this tarball's from a Fedora 8 box that was "yum updated"d < 24 hours ago but it still doesn't seem right
<charles_> maybe it will make more sense to you though: http://www.rebelbase.com/~charles/transmission-1.02.tar.gz
<charles_> if you say it's better I'll replace the transmission.bt.com tarball
<jdong>   --mandir=DIR           man documentation [PREFIX/man]
<jdong> :( still don't like that
<jdong>   --mandir=DIR           man documentation [DATAROOTDIR/man]
<jdong> ^^^ that's from 1.01
<jdong> which does it perfectly
<jdong> as datarootdir is $PREFIX/share
<charles_> hold on
<jdong> I need to head out for a few minutes, I'll read scrollback when I return :)
<charles_> *nod*
<charles_> okay, I've found & fixed the problem
<charles_> updated tarball at the usual place
<charles_> http://download.m0k.org/transmission/files/transmission-1.02.tar.bz2
<charles_> xubuntu transmission packaging humor: http://transmission.pastebin.com/m5db1a870
<jdong> charles_: ok, new tarball looks nice; I'm sending it through a testbuild currently
<jdong> charles_: done and done, added to the sponsors queue :)
<charles_> when is the heron freeze?
<charles_> jdong: when is the heron freeze?
<jdong> charles_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<jdong> charles_: the 14th of feb
<charles_> thanks
<charles_> there *may* be a small 1.03 before then...
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-01-25
<jdong> charles_: uh oh it looks like Debian has went ahead and used the faulty 1.02 tarball to make their package... They just overrode the prefix in debian/rules. I wonder if we should tell em...
<charles_> jdong: sure, go ahead
<jdong> haha thanks for volunteering me ;-)
<charles_> anytime ;)
